# Just got my WSM



## Bruce B (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's what you do:

1.  Load the charcoal ring with whatever type of fuel you are using; lump, briquettes, whatever. When I say load it, fill it right to the top of the charcoal chamber/ring.

2.  Light about 1/2 of a chimney of your fuel, when lit, dump and spread out over the unlit in the charcoal ring. Add whatever wood chunks you want to use to the top of the pile.

3.  While waiting for the chimney to light, wrap your water pan in Reynolds Heavy Duty aluminum foil, following the depression of the pan, double wrap in a + pattern and fill pan with warm water.

4. Assemble your cooker and put your meat on the top grate.

5. Put lid on cooker and open lid vent all the way.

6. Open bottom vents 100%

7.  Monitor pit temp with whateve rtherm you are using. once temp of pit gets to 200, close bottom vents to 50%. Once pit temp gets to within 15 degrees of your desired cooking temp. close bottom vents til they are just barely open.

8. Your temps should stabilize somewhere around 250 at lid and 230 at top grate. If you wnat more heat, open bottom vents more. Less heat close bottom vents.

9.  Water pan should be OK for about 6-7 hours.

That should get you going.

I'll be around for awhile if you have any questions.


----------



## Griff (Jan 16, 2007)

You can trust me cold weather WSMing. If it's not windy, add an extra 10-20% of charcoal, use the Minion method (use a 30, or so, lit briquettes), get the temp dialed in and go to bed. 15* will present no challenge.

Griff


----------



## cflatt (Jan 16, 2007)

4-5 fist size chunks should do nicely


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 16, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> For shits and Giggles I went out and bought a WSM..  But now im faced with a delima.  Its been hovering around 15  [smilie=eek2.gif] for the last few days and I really want to throw a butt on.  Is there anything special I need to do to hold the temps or is this going to be one of those all night tending jobs?



Well the first thing you should do is ship that WSM to Greg so he can put it in his attic.   The next thing you shoud do is buy an Egg or Primo.   Then send me a PM or Em. I ain't hard to find. 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 16, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> For shits and Giggles I went out and bought a WSM..  But now im faced with a *delima*.  Its been hovering around 15  [smilie=eek2.gif] for the last few days and I really want to throw a butt on.  Is there anything special I need to do to hold the temps or is this going to be one of those all night tending jobs?



And that's "Dilemma" for the lay person


----------



## Griff (Jan 16, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Have you ever done Moose?  Im in love with Moose Cube Steak fried up Country Style with some Skillet Potatoes and Gravy but have never tried it smoked.
> 
> The one thing I have to give the Alaskaners is they smoke the BEST salmon in the world!!! Gotta love the Pink and Silver runs 2 times a Year!!!



In a word moose don't smoke--not enough fat. However, a Griff loaf with one third mooseburger, one third hamburger, one third sausage, smokes great. 
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=4052

I don't care for humpies (pinks), silvers are great.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2007)

Pretty good tutorial, Bruce.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 17, 2007)

Try sand in the water pan covered with foil and see if you like the results better. I like the dryer heat it provides over the water.

Tim


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats ST. Your going to love it. 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2007)

ST, all the advise giving here will work. The only thing they forgot to mention is that you have to take lots of pictures, we love the pics!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 17, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Try sand in the water pan covered with foil and see if you like the results better. I like the dryer heat it provides over the water.
> 
> Tim



I would have given him the sand info, but it sounded like he was in a hurry, so I tried to hit the highlights. I used sand for years, until stumbling on this Piedmont Pan thing.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 17, 2007)

The WSM should do fine.  Someone posted an earlier link that 3 Dogs BBQ did but here is an updated cook he did.  This is from another forum.

http://usera.imagecave.com/3%2DDogs%5FB ... FJan%5F07/

Here is his earlier link.
http://usera.imagecave.com/3%2DDogs%5FB ... he%5FCold/

Go for it.


----------

